# Vsel Values Sticking? - Bootmenu



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi y'all, I was a pretty good CPU in my DX luckily enough which only needs my vsel set to 70 to be stable at 1.3ghz.

Due to having a good chip, I've been experimenting with really low vsel values for 300, 500, and the 800mhz speeds too. I have 300 set at 18! It is stable. The other 2 other than 1.3ghz are obscenely low as well.

I am just having a hard time believing I'm getting this good of luck.

Back in the day when we first learned how to OC on the DX, there were things we typed into terminal to see if the values were sticking. It was something like... echo > proc/cpu_drew/mopps or something.

Can someone give me what to type in to get my current vsel values for all my slots to make sure the bootmenu values are sticking? I appreciate it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

No one remembers the echo proc code?

How can you see in real time what tour vsel values are?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## collinscars (Aug 27, 2011)

Try this. Credit to BMc08gt.








Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

It works! I remember it was something like that. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## collinscars (Aug 27, 2011)

No problem. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

